# Rare Salamander Dies at National Zoo



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Some sad news... I feel honored to have been present for her last treatment Sunday afternoon.

Here's the official press report:

Staff at the Smithsonian’s National Zoo euthanized a female Japanese giant salamander Monday, Nov. 3, due to her declining health following several months of treatment for liver disease and a skin infection. The salamander—the only one at the Zoo—had been removed from its enclosure on Asia Trail for treatment. The Japanese giant salamander is one of the largest salamander species in the world, weighing up to 55 pounds and measuring nearly five feet long.

Several months ago, keepers noted a decrease in the salamander’s appetite. During an exam this past July, Zoo veterinarians performed an ultrasound, took radiographs, obtained a blood sample and performed an endoscopy—a procedure in which a fiber-optic lens is inserted into the body to look at the digestive tract. The animal’s digestive tract appeared healthy, but blood tests showed elevated liver enzymes.

After the exam, the salamander returned to the Reptile Discover Center where she was treated for liver disease, and her symptoms and blood tests showed improvement. In recent weeks, however, staff noticed she had developed a severe skin infection and they began treatment. After two weeks of treatment and close monitoring, the animal continued to show a severe decline in health, and animal care and veterinary staff made the decision to euthanize her.

The Japanese giant salamander is listed as near threatened on the World Conservation Union’s Red List of Threatened Species. It has no natural predators, but has been hunted by local human populations for food and is losing its habitat to deforestation. Only six other U.S. zoos exhibit the species.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

That is sad... I couldnt imagine working with a 5foot salamander; the experince must have been amazing. I hope that other instiutions get these large amphibians breeding and more established. I'd go to a zoo JUST to see a 5 foot salamander


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Wow, that is very sad. When I read the description I tried to picture what this amazing creature must look like. I found a couple of photos that might be the same, but give a perspective of size if nothing else. Here is what i found:


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Sad - they have any idea how old it was?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I cant even hazard a guess as to the age but she was a big gal. Here's a photo of the 1:1 scale model of her outside her enclosure.









from ButterstickLover's photostream


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

That really is some sad news and a huge loss. You are a lucky guy to be able to work a long such an amazing amphibian.


----------



## jgtech (Oct 11, 2008)

Any idea how many are in captivity and the wild? How endangered are they?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i'm glad you were there lee. that is horrible news. kristy


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

jgtech said:


> Any idea how many are in captivity and the wild? How endangered are they?


ISIS shows 22 captive Andrias japonicus and 9 captive Andrias davidianus in their system. I'm unsure what the wild population count is.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Ugh! What a bummer. I wonder if they will have trouble finding another? I am told that they are extremely rare.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Got to help move several of these at the Cincinnati Zoo during the 90's, they were near the behind the scenes frogery. They had 5 or 6, which may have been 2 species, very interesting to watch them inhale a 6" koi. We would move them by putting a bed sheet under them and then covering them with it and lifting, guess I was in the right place at the right time.
However it was a face only a mother could love.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Mark - cool experience. Thanks for sharing.



markpulawski said:


> Got to help move several of these at the Cincinnati Zoo during the 90's, they were near the behind the scenes frogery. They had 5 or 6, which may have been 2 species, very interesting to watch them inhale a 6" koi. We would move them by putting a bed sheet under them and then covering them with it and lifting, guess I was in the right place at the right time.
> However it was a face only a mother could love.


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

This is very sad news. They look to be amazing creatures. I've made it a goal to take a trip to a zoo that has one. My first pet was a tiger salamander that I found when I was 7. It climbed into the sleeve of my coat. I ran home and told my mom I found something and it's in my coat and I don't know what it is. She freaked out a little bit as she looked for it. I gave her the name Sally. It seemed fitting. Sally lived until I turned 18. I miss that salamander


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

This stinks..they where on my list of things to see when I was in washington this summer...very sad news
Brian


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

I was there in October and was disappointed that it (and 1/3rd of the other animals I went there to see, actually) wasn't in its enclosure. I guess that explains why. That's a shame.


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Thats sad


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

I saw these things on planet earth the other day, they are huge. Sad that one had to die


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Sad, and those are HUGE....


----------



## taherman (Sep 5, 2008)

There's one on display in Toledo...


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Just FYI - The California Academy of Sciences had some on display in the old aquarium on Howard St. in SF, and I'm pretty sure they moved them to the new facility in Golden Gate Park. Just for the record, the new aquarium is simply amazing and worth a visit (and not just because JL-Exotics has several species of dart frog on display!).

You can get some of the details on their website: Here


----------

